# Astrix Sports Union opinions please



## IRACEMOTOS (Oct 12, 2008)

Topic:
Artrix Sports "Union"

Anyone rid'in one?

Other ride that compare?

All opinions appreciated...
Thanks

http://www.astrixsports.com/union.html


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Chainstays are rather long and the headtube angle is rather slack, what's your intended riding style?


----------



## IRACEMOTOS (Oct 12, 2008)

Mainly:

Ripp'in around the local MTB trails... no dirt jumping, maybe some trials moves!

Recommend any other rides?

Evil? 
Sin?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

The chainstays are adjustable so I not quite sure where the got that adjustment. The bike felt really small for me but was very stiff (Read Quick!). It was a lot of fun and though the geometry tells one story the ride was completely different. It was a lot of fun.


----------

